# T-Shirt update



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye everyone. Just a brief one to let you know that I have hit a snag with the T-Shirts but they will still be a goer once I get a chance to rectify the problem. I need to get the image redrawn as a redrawn as an .eps vector file so that the printer can separate the colours. When I get a chance to get this done I will do so and then the shirts will be back on. If everyone that would like a shirt(s) can be patient I will get them organised as soon as possible.

Regards Scott


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

And after that can we have car seat covers?.....mm I guess if they are stretched they could be a car seat cover......

Cheers Andybear :lol: :?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Scott and All,

I have our clothing supplier here at work chasing up a Shirt in the style of the Columbia Fishing shirts as well, with the high UV protection rating.

They are still deciding whether they can embroider the logo or not.

I will post further information once it comes through.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooo T-Shirts!

Guys i would be hell keen to get a Large/Xlarge ( Checks weight, damn pushing 100kg! ) and would definately be up for purchasing a Shirt style one too ( less bone, more blue! ).

I also freelance design so if you guys need anything done im sure between all of us we could contribute work free of charge, if required...

Just dont come ask me for free Coffee lol 

Even if payments are required up front, im in ( If possible ).


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I just got the quote for Columbia shirts froma local supplier, it's not cheap but they are very good quality, they would come in around $71.00.

UPF 30 protection
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Concealed pockets 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Hook and loop tab closure through bungee drawcord 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Fully vented 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Button tab sleeve holders 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Rod holder
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Button-down collar

Minimum order for them is 50 which is a bugger, I know I would order a couple for myself, but 50 is quite a lot.

I have asked them to try and source the Kokoda brand as well.



> Dear John
> Thank you for the opportunity to quote on the following:
> COLUMBIA UPF 30TM LONG SLEEVE SHIRT Ã¢â‚¬â€œ RRP $ 79.95 ea
> Embroidered Ã¢â‚¬Å"kayak fish logoÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Scott - is the chance to order a couple of shirts gone or does this snag mean its still open?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

John/Paul, thankyou for your efforts on behalf of the forum. What I would like to see (and I could be completely alone in this train of thought) is a more simplistic T-shirt idea than the Columbia type shirts. My thoughts were towards a more basic (and cheaper) long sleeve T shirt with a high SPF rating which could be sold to users at cost as a service to all users. I haven't had the time in the last month to co-ordinate this unfortunately and if any member is keen to pick up the ball and run with it they would have my eternal gratitude. Failing that I will get the T-shirts back online ASAP even if it means using the existing printers which in my opinion are far to expensive for what they are offering.

Scotty Beefs, mate you are not too late. I have a list of all who are interested which I will add you to and when something is finalised I will post a general announcement in addition to sending all users who have expressed interest a PM.

Paffoh, mate if you want to have a lash at getting the existing logo suitable for the printers (they are requesting either the colures to be separated or the image redrawn as an .eps vector file so they can separate the colours). I can give you the contact details of the local printer who has so far given me the cheapest quote if you are so inclined.

Regards Scott


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Scott, sorry I cant help out with the printing requirements but I would sure like to be added to the list of people who would like to purchase the shirts.
thanks for the update and all your efforts so far


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I cant offer any assistance in this matter as my computer skills are limited to the basics. What i will contribute is my appreciation to all you guys giving up time and effort to put it together.

Accept Occy



Oh geez :roll: alright you to Occy

Cheers to all

 fishing Russ


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Kraley,

Hows your skills in Illustrator? Anygood at paths?
Im a whiz in Photoshop but pretty average in illustrator, perhaps maybe we could get the files sent to us and see what we can do...

If we can get the logo re-traced in Illustrator i can make seperations in photoshop etc etc, maybe we could both have ago?

Scott, Send me the file if you like... mailto[email protected]

See what i can do...


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again guys.

Derek, I will email you that file tonight. Thanks for your offer of support.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I looked at the logo, its .ps file ( opens as .eps in photoshop ), it successfully converted at 100% / 300dpi without a problem...

I agree on the above, the printer / company should take this file and be able to output it any god damn way they want, if they say they cant id be approaching another printer...

Scott - ill lay dormant with the logo, in my opinion the logo is 100% safe and ready to use ( i suggest others should check the file to confirm = failsafe ).


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Yakkers

I am involved with the printing industry, it's easy as these days to print anything, from any file. I procure paper printing and promo products for a govt department. I have spoken to Scotty already and an currently getting a quote for 100 stickers of the logo you see on the top left with the web site address bold and black under neith, about 15-20 lenth.....waiting for a price, but I assume less than $5 each........however before I get to carried away I will talk with Scott in more detail. But I am sure a few of you out there would be keen to have a sticker on the back of your van/car/truck?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, I'm keen.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

How about a waterproof sticker for the yak?


----------

